# Can't sleep (cont)... BFP



## his_belle

Ladies!

I am back!!!

I was awol as we had a very unfortunate death in our family, and I have been consumed with that. It has been very stressful saddening.
I have enjoyed reading back and seeing how you're all doing!!

Guess what..... I have some pretty exciting news.....

:bfp:

!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I JUST TOOK THE TEST!!!!!!! Like, TWO MINUTES AGO!


----------



## Sushai

Im real sorry to hear that girl. How awful for you.

But on another note......

OMG!!!! Congratulations girl! Thats awesome news.

When do you start a preggers journal?


----------



## his_belle

Thanks so much, Sushai!!!

I am speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
AHHHH!

I have been away and missed all the news, what's going on with you lady!?


----------



## Sushai

Im so happy for you, its like I got my own bfp!
:hugs:

Well, I got my nursing scholarship and have decided that if I dont get my bfp this cycle we're going to stop ttc until early 2011. Im not disappointed. Its for the best anyway. By that time I hope to get my body into better shape for a baby.


----------



## Parkep

OMG HIS_BELLE_!!!! congrats im SO happy for you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## his_belle

Thanks so much ladies!!!!
:happydance:

Parkep, how are you feeling today?!

Sushai, I hope and pray you get your :bfp: this cycle. How amazing for you -- Nursing school!


----------



## Sushai

Thanks his_belle. I went to get enrolled yesterday and was slapped with an assignment on legislation and ethics due first day back next year!!! They havent even taught us anything yet!!


----------



## Parkep

Well belle im doing ok had some more spotting today so i booked an ultrasound for tomorrow going to cost me $30 but so worth it!! i am so excited any symptoms yet?>


----------



## his_belle

aw, I am so glad for you Sushai!
Oh boy... that sounds like a heavy assignment.... good luck!

Parkep, I am sure it's all fine, but good to be sure.

Uhm, sore back, sore nips and just very tired... other than that, I feel GREAT!

Hey, howcome the "can't sleep" thread split in two? did the other one get too big? I am such a b&b idiot!


----------



## Sushai

Thanks his_belle.

I think it split not just because it got big but it was getting mixed with the bfp thread. Possibly.

You're doing great for symptoms, hope you dont get any bad ones later on!


----------



## his_belle

oooooh! Oh gosh, i forgot we're not meant to say anything about :bfp: in the TTC section. Oops. I feel bad. 

If I stay this way, I'd be super happy... but you know what, I am super excited for this pregnancy and will take anything this little bean throws at me!


----------



## Parkep

oops forgot about no :bfp: :(
sorry TTCing ladies. I mentioned mine somewhere in that
thread too.


----------



## his_belle

yep, sorry TTC ladies!!!


----------



## Kita

Ahhhh!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! im sorry about your loss but am super excited for your bfp! 

I got af today (totally crushed) and was looking for some good news! This is great congrats!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats what an awesome surprise. There is always a silver lining in the clouds


----------



## his_belle

thanks so much, ladies!!!

holding out hope and praying for your :bfp:'s!


----------



## majm1241

:happydance: Congratulations!!! :D

I'm sorry to hear about the sad news. :( :hug:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

im sorry to hear the bad news, but on the other hand huge congrats thats great news


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: many congratulations :D


----------



## merlotgirl

hey his-belle!!

Just posted in the TTC thread- oops...

Anyway- congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:That's brilliant- lets be bump buddies hon!!

MG


----------



## merlotgirl

ps- meant to say I know what you mean about taking anything the bean throws at you:winkwink:- I'm soooooo :sleep: and :sick: but I'm not going to complain- esp when everyone tells me what a good sign they are!!:dance::dance:


----------



## AC81

congratulations on your bfp!!!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations X


----------



## his_belle

bump buddies, merlot!


----------



## his_belle

thanks so much for all your replies, ladies!

I am SO excited!!!! 

:hugs:

Hoping for your Christmas :bfp:'s!!!

:dust:

Merlot -- PM me your email/msn!


----------



## michelle&neo

congrats hun xx


----------



## his_belle

thanks so much!

Feeling good today... just EXHAUSTED. I cannot sleep!


----------



## Parkep

Hey hun the exhaustion just gets worse lol take a warm bath that always helps me, and i find naps on the couch instead of the bed works really well. Just don't nap too long or you wont sleep at night :) i know its a pain but the narcolepsy has eased off for me most of the time and i can sleep like a log.


----------



## his_belle

thanks, Parkep!

I took your advice -- napping on the couch really does work!


----------



## Parkep

Oh good im glad! and it does get easier (for me anyways lol) I find if in the night im not sleeping (which happens once in awhile) i head for the couch and i fall asleep pretty quick. Sure glad my couch is comfy!


----------



## his_belle

Low and behold, I couldn't sleep in my comfy bed, so I am out on the couch. 
Let's see if I can get a normal nights sleep tonight!


----------



## Parkep

i hope you do hun!!


----------



## his_belle

thanks, Parkep!

Slept alright... but boy have I woken up feeling nauseated!
Made it about 2 gulps into my tea and had to run to the loo!


----------



## Parkep

yay that's a good sign! were you actually sick??? 
I haven't actually been sick yet just felt like i was going to be :)


----------



## his_belle

yep! was sick twice! :sick:


----------



## Parkep

oh no! its starting early for you hun :hugs: hope it gets better soon


----------



## his_belle

Thanks, Parkep!

Morning sickness is actually morning and night sickness. Couldn't keep last night's dinner down and then this morning, I had a SIP of my juice and bam! 
:sick:

It's gross, but I'm just taking it as a great sign...


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats x


----------



## Parkep

sorry took so long to respond, yah i would take it as a good sign, how are you feeling in the afternoon?? i know with me if i dont eat at night even if im feeling sick the next morning i feel SOOOO sick, i would eat when you can and only eat things you fancy even if it is chips ect, in hopes it will stay down :)


----------



## his_belle

so weird you say chips!
I just sent DH a message saying " BRING CHIPS!"! I have been craving them allll day. 

I didn't keep breakfast or lunch down today, and I haven't convinced myself to open the fridge yet, as my tum feels so queasy :(
Hopefully the chippies will still down. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Parkep

i hope they stay down too!! it will help keep blood sugars up and maybe make 
your self feel a little bit better :hugs: 

Im doing ok, nervous but ok saw our genetics counselor yesterday. Having ever test
under the sun done, but means i get to see baby between 11-13 weeks depending on when they book the appointment. Have a lot of decisions to make but taking it one step at a time. :hugs:


----------



## tashalina

ladies thought I would let you know I got my :bfp: today!! :happydance:

Confused as never got a positive opk lol but im happy anyway!! 

Glad to hear you ladies are doing well too dispite the morning sickness lol

:hug:


----------



## Parkep

tashalina said:


> ladies thought I would let you know I got my :bfp: today!! :happydance:
> 
> Confused as never got a positive opk lol but im happy anyway!!
> 
> Glad to hear you ladies are doing well too dispite the morning sickness lol
> 
> :hug:

YAY HUN :happydance: 

Many Many congrats to you!!!


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## tashalina

thanks :happydance: its nice to join u parkep and belle xx


----------



## his_belle

Tasha, 
I am SO excited for you!

Sorry I have been awol, ladies.
I have had a horrid time with morning sickness. DH found me passed out on floor - hadn't managed to keep food or liquids down for 3 days.
Went to doc today, and he put me on diclectin. 

:hugs:


----------



## Parkep

Oh hunny! does the meds help at all??? 
Dont get too dehydrated!! massive :hugs:


----------



## his_belle

hey parkep!

the meds aren't helping too much yet. They're time-released, and I can't seem to find the right schedule for taking them. Mind you, I did keep liquids down today. Haven't tried foods... just cant stomach them yet. 
I was not expecting to feel this awful. :(
blegh.

Took today off, and wont be going to work tomorrow... I do have my first docs appointment tomorrow, so thats good! Thus far, I have only seen the walk-in clinic doctor for the diclectin. 

How are you doing??


----------



## Parkep

Oh hun thats awful!! Im sorry you feel so awful :hugs:

I hope your doctor can give you some tips. Liquid is good hun! its a start at least. 
I hear that some women who have MS really bad are on a couple different meds. 
I dont know if it will help you with your MS being so extreme but i heard the sea
sickness bands do help... just a thought. 

Where do you work is it an office?? And dont worry about work hun, they can get over it lol. 

Im doing good my MS (very mild compared to yours :hugs:) is easing up im having less food aversions which is nice because i was not wanting anything. And its a lot less hard in the morning at work. (have a physical job, supervisor at a horse barn) I have my Nuchal scan booked for Jan 8 th! am so excited but so so nervous. ANNDDD! i got engaged last night! oh how i love my OH! he did it perfectly! went to an amazing fancy restaurant and he got down on one knee oh and my ring! its amazing!! 
K i think im done lol Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## tashalina

oh no belle im sorry to hear you have been having a rough time of it!! I had morning, afternoon and night sickness with alfie, cant really remember when it started but it seemed to go on forever, im hoping i dont get that this time!! 

I have had a stomach bug over the past few days, not related to lil bean i dont think so been trying to take it a bit easy...missed my work xmas party last night which was disappointing!

Parkep Im so pleased for you about your engagement, my OH proposed to me about the same stage of my first pregnancy!! so exciting, makes it all perfect!!

I got my docs appointment in a while, been lucky to get a cancellation so will hopefully get my first midwife appointment soon!! Cant wait to make it official with my little green book (do we only have those in the UK?)

:hug:


----------



## Parkep

Thank you ladies!! 

Tasha i hope your stomach bug doesnt last too long, and what is the little green book :shrug:


----------



## tashalina

the little green book is basically pregnancy notes that we have to carry round everywhere with us during pregnancy. 

got my first midwife appointment on 14th Jan, that seems so long away lol


----------



## Parkep

That actually a good idea!! they should do that in Canada, especially with all my issues lol having to explain it to everyone i see get really really tiring! 

Jan 14 will come faster than you think hun :hugs:


----------



## his_belle

awwww, Parkep!!! CONGRATS!! :hugs: 
EEEE. That is SO exciting. YAY!

Went to the Docs today for my first official appointment. Because of my missed period, he was hesitant to give me an expected due-date, but he says probably around August 16th. They will be able to tell more when they get my bloods and ultrasound.

I won't go for an ultrasound until I'm 11 weeks... so a little bit to wait on that!

I went to have my bloods done after I was done at the docs, and the lady couldn't find my veins! She tried for about 15 mins, and then said to come back tomorrow. She thinks that my veins may be collapsed because I haven't kept many fluids down. Really wanted them done today, as I am nervous with needles and didn't want to have to think about them. hahah. Oh well, I will survive! Hopefully she finds them tomorrow. 

The Doc says to take my terrible "morning" (every minute all day) sickness as a good sign that things are well attached and developing. 

I am having a hard time being excited ( i know, its AWFUL) when I feel so crappy. 
I really can't bear the thought of throwing up again. It makes me shudder!
I really hope that the diclectin kicks in soon... 
I do so hate complaining. 

Oh well.
How are all of you ladies?


----------



## his_belle

Aw, Tasha, I hope you feel better soon, love!


----------



## tashalina

the green book it a good idea but as u can imagine carrying it around everyday for nearly 9 months, it gets a bit tatty towards the end!

I know what u mean belle about finding it hard to get excited, we spend all that time hoping to feel symptoms like sickness and then its not all its cracked up to be lol!!

Im feeling better from my bug today, just got to wait for the morning sickness to kick in now - oh joy!! hope it stays away over xmas although I am already to feel bloated and full of gas!

My cousin that found out she was pregnant a few weeks before me thought she was 9 weeks gone, had some spotting so when for a scan today. Baby is fine, but she is 11 weeks not 9 so that was a bit of a shock lol!!!

its all exciting tho coz means our baby beans will grow up together. I was at the birth of her daughter as it happened so fast! Dont think Ill be doing that this time at 7 1/2 months pregnant myself lol!! her OH will have to get there quicker next time!!

You ladies all ready for xmas?

:hug:


----------



## his_belle

thats great news, tasha! You must be excited to be able to share this experience with her!

I am not ready for Christmas quite yet...a few prezzies I have to still get tomorrow. They were pushed to the wayside cuz I was feeling so awful. 
DH and I are going to brave the mall together tomorrow, and it's only a few prezzies. Our plan is to get in early and get out!
Then we're going to spend the day together, watching movies and eating christmas goodies.
I managed to keep down aloe water and soda crackers today.
They STILL could not take blood. They tried 3 times and said my blood is just too dehydrated, and to come back next week. A little frustrating, but thats ok.
I didn't take my diclectin today...and I feel better. I am wondering if it just doesn't sit well with me. Also starting to suspect that perhaps I had a tummy bug in conjunction with the morning sickness. Orrrrr, maybe I'm just having a good day! haha. Either way, I'll take it.

Hows things for all you?


----------



## Parkep

Aw belle im glad you keep something down hun :hugs: and i hope you feel ok for facing the mall tomorrow (your crazy!!! :haha:) 

Arent they a little worried that your blood is so dehydrated? 

I hope you had a tummy bug, and your morning sickness isn't really that bad :hugs:

Im almost ready for christmas a couple presents to wrap and need to make a run to the liquor store then im all done! OH and bake shortbread cookies for christmas day for work. Then im all done :happydance:


----------



## aikoflavored

parkep! that's so amazing! and tasha congrats on your bfp. :D belle, I'm sorry ms is so bad for you, hope it gets better. 

I'm SO envious of you ladies, I feel like the only one who didn't get a bfp. but its for the best, still saddens me. :(

I saw SO many pregnant women today, even a girl who looked 14! I was sad. but OH and I finally had a good day after fighting the past week.

I miss you ladies SO much. 

I'm kind of in a 2ww right now, OH and I had two condoms break in one day, which also happened to be OV day. so we'll see. mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Parkep

HI AIKO!! :hi: 

Oh how i missed you!!! im glad you and your husband are doing some what better, are you ready for christmas hun??? 

And dont worry our movie it will still be made :hugs:


----------



## aikoflavored

thanks. :) I'm So happy to hear about your engagement, that's really spectacular!

not at all ready for christmas, OH and I aren't doing anything at all. its hard to feel festive when its 80 degrees outside.

how about you?


----------



## Parkep

Thank you hun!!! 

You know i was talking about that today, because right now its a little chilly but no snow which makes it not feel like Christmas more like spring, Then i thought i don't think i could live in California or something where on Christmas you were a tank top and shorts lol just couldn't get in the mood lol, but oh man i could use it the other 364 days of the year :) :)


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats!!!


----------



## aikoflavored

bahaha. yeah its really anti christmas here. I didn't even have the heart to buy a tree. its raining like there's no tomorrow right now, its been pouring rain since 10 this morning. hasn't let up at all. 

what are your christmas plans?


----------



## Parkep

Thanks nicole!! 

Eww aiko! That sucks!!! My plans??? Tomorrow i have to work :cry: in the morning till about noon hope i can get out of there sooner, (my OH is coming to help me at work so we can get done faster) come home shower open presents with my OH have some lunch then head out to my moms for christmas dinner (i can NOT wait!) mmm turkey and gravy and stuffing YUMMY!! 

Do you have anything at all planned my dear?


----------



## aikoflavored

awh! you have to work?! that's terrible! no one should work on christmas.

I'm just gonna have christmas dinner with my family.

its 9 here and OH is sleeping.. he's too tired for any love making. or even just snuggling. :( I've been really emotional the past few days and I feel like crying because he wants to sleep on christmas eve! D:

I'm just being spoiled. lol.

I hope you have an excellent christmas and don't work too hard. :hugs:


----------



## Parkep

Yah work sucks but i guess horses have to eat :( 

at least when we are done what we have to do we can leave and we start early 5:30 so im hoping around 11 to be done :)

Yay for christmas dinner!! Too bad your OH is so tired tho! if it makes you feel better mine is not, and playing video games and hogging the tv lol. :hugs:


----------



## aikoflavored

bahaha. I'd trade you! OH and I used to play video games alllll the time. now he sleeps while I play. :(

I'm having awful cramps today. its no fun. 

how was work? I hope it went okay and you got done early!


----------



## his_belle

Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!

Aiko, so glad you're back on here!!!


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats xxx


----------



## Parkep

hey belle ive been thinking about you how are you hun??


----------



## aikoflavored

hey ladies, where have you been?!

i got 2 bfns :( one at 10 dpo and the other today at 12 dpo.

so i figure this is the end for me. on to the pill and done with baby talk.:cry:

:rofl: at least until OH and i get done with school and such.


----------



## Parkep

Aww sorry aiko big :hugs: hun


----------



## his_belle

aiko, dont give up til AF shows, love.

Parkep... I have been upgraded to hyperemisis gravidarum. I have missed so much work, and cant stop throwing up. Been to the hospital and put on an IV, which helped a bit, but I am back to clinging to the loo. 
Poor DH is at a loss as to what to do. He just sits and rubs my back. I have NEVER felt nausea like this. :(

I hope you're well.
What's news, ladies?


----------



## aikoflavored

aww belle! that's terrible, i'm sorry! :( isn't there ANYTHING that will help? anything the doctors can recommend? someone needs to help you! this sounds really scary.. i'm really hoping it'll get better soon!

I was checking my cervix last night and there was a bit of blood so i put in a tampon and called this cycle done, but i went to change it and there was only the SLIGHTEST tint of pink on the top, now there's nothing.. AF due today or tomorrow, so who knows :shrug: trying to stay positive, but really feeling out. oh well. no use crying.

parkep, how're you doing? hows the little bean?


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Im so sorry about your loss

Yay for your BFP its exciting for sure Hugs!


----------



## aikoflavored

belle, when do you have a scan? are you sure it's not twins?! i heard that MS is way worse for women carrying twins. also your lines were SO dark!

:shrug: i'm crazy, just a thought!


----------



## Parkep

his_belle said:


> aiko, dont give up til AF shows, love.
> 
> Parkep... I have been upgraded to hyperemisis gravidarum. I have missed so much work, and cant stop throwing up. Been to the hospital and put on an IV, which helped a bit, but I am back to clinging to the loo.
> Poor DH is at a loss as to what to do. He just sits and rubs my back. I have NEVER felt nausea like this. :(
> 
> I hope you're well.
> What's news, ladies?

Aww hunny thats awful~! Dont worry about work hun your doing something far more important (growing a bean) 

Well ladies today is officially 12 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
hehe i get a scan on friday im terrified!! and i dont think OH can come so my mom will be by my side, 

Aiko i wonder whats going on with your AF?? and i also agree about Belle and twins :happydance:


----------



## aikoflavored

idk :rofl: it's just not here yet. it'll show :shrug:

OMG! SCAN! I'm so exciteddd!!!! :rofl:
you MUST show us pics right when you get home!! eeee!! :happydance:


----------



## his_belle

hahahah! Lets hope it's not twins! I can't imagine running after twins, a crazy dog and a husband! hahahah. 
I got back my HCG levels today (they are from a week ago) and they were at 137,000... so I don't think it's twins!! Doctor says that those levels put me at 7 weeks... which makes sense, as I am now 8 weeks. 

AIKO! I am praying for for your bfp lady! No sign of her today?

Parkep -- WOOOO! 12 weeks!!!!! Congrats!! 
You must be so excited to get the scan done and see your little bean!


----------



## Parkep

Aww hun i hope it gets easier :hugs:

I am excited but so so nervous just because of my past.
But with still having morning sickness im hoping im in the clear
I dont know if i can call it morning sickness compaired to you though hun :blush:


----------



## aikoflavored

:rofl: i'm still going with twin theory.  at least until i see scan pics. :happydance:

parkep i'm soooooooo excited for your scan!!!

no AF today! also no cramps! feeling really.. wet.. down there :rofl: but no blood :shrug: I'm hoping the blood when i checked my cervix on the 3rd was implantation due to the AWFUL cramps. fx'd! testing in 2 or 3 days if still no AF :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## his_belle

Parkep, dont you worry! This is a sticky little bean this time. :hugs:

Aiko! You are KILLING me, girl!!!! C'mon BFP!!!!!!!! 

Thanks, Jemma!


----------



## Parkep

Thank you belle!! i think im with aiko on the twin theory tho lol  

And Aiko i hope you get your :bfp: hun!!


----------



## aikoflavored

:rofl: poor belle has TWO sticky beans. 

I might test tonight. but I'm definitely buying a test tonight for tomorrow morning. if AF doesn't show. one second I feel soooo positive, the next I think AF is gonna show. :shrug:


----------



## Parkep

i would use fmu if i were you aiko :)


----------



## his_belle

any news, Aiko!?


----------



## aikoflavored

bfn this morning. 16 dpo. :shrug: how are you ladies?


----------



## Parkep

sorry aiko :( not over till the witch sings~! i didnt get my :bfp: till 18 dpo..

I am home sick today :( have a HUGE headache and was pretty sick this morning. Although not even near as sick as you belle :hugs:
My job is very physically demanding i dont know how much longer i can do it for :cry: its slowly killing me, my OH is not happy that im still there either. (k rant over :blush:)


----------



## aikoflavored

:rofl: that was hardly a rant parkep! but i'm sorry work is hard on you :( you should probably find something less physical for the pregnancy. you have your scan tomorrow right?!?? i'm sooooo excited!!

i hope belle is feeling better! i'm a bit concerned.. hopefully this painful 1st tri zips by quickly for her!

i'm 17 dpo and still no AF! I could have SWORN she'd come on the 3rd, those were some serious AF cramps but nothing yet? My sex drive has fallen to the negatives, :rofl: i seriously am disgusted by the thought of :sex: I've NEVER had this problem, especially with OH! i'm always clawing his clothes off and crying when he falls asleep :rofl: last night we had :sex: though, because he wanted to, he thought AF was visiting though. When AF is around, I tell him I'm feeling unsexy lol and last night I was like "i'm still feeling sexy" and his reaction was "WHAT! how is that possible? i thought you started days ago! oh god you're pregnant, i knew it. why didnt you say anything?!" I died laughing and told him i wasn't. I don't think he believes me.

:shrug: idk what to think anymore!


----------



## Parkep

aikoflavored said:


> :rofl: that was hardly a rant parkep! but i'm sorry work is hard on you :( you should probably find something less physical for the pregnancy. you have your scan tomorrow right?!?? i'm sooooo excited!!
> 
> i hope belle is feeling better! i'm a bit concerned.. hopefully this painful 1st tri zips by quickly for her!
> 
> i'm 17 dpo and still no AF! I could have SWORN she'd come on the 3rd, those were some serious AF cramps but nothing yet? My sex drive has fallen to the negatives, :rofl: i seriously am disgusted by the thought of :sex: I've NEVER had this problem, especially with OH! i'm always clawing his clothes off and crying when he falls asleep :rofl: last night we had :sex: though, because he wanted to, he thought AF was visiting though. When AF is around, I tell him I'm feeling unsexy lol and last night I was like "i'm still feeling sexy" and his reaction was "WHAT! how is that possible? i thought you started days ago! oh god you're pregnant, i knew it. why didnt you say anything?!" I died laughing and told him i wasn't. I don't think he believes me.
> 
> :shrug: idk what to think anymore!

Whats probably going to happen for my work is that i will just quit or go on "maternity" really early. And yes i have my scan tomorrow :happydance: i think my OH might even be able to come!!! he asked one boss, he said no so he asked another (who's wife is pregnant too) and he said yes! so he told boss #1 that boss#2 said yes and his reply "you cant ask mom first when she says no go ask dad!!" my OH's reply "yes i can lol" any who i get the final word today. 

I know poor belle, with the sickness im feeling i feel like i wanna die never mind what she is going thru :hugs:

Poor Aiko!! its hard not knowing what the heck is going on:shrug:
To make you feel better i have not had a sex drive AT all my poor OH (very high sex drive) needless to say there isnt a whole lotta sex going on lol.


----------



## aikoflavored

going on maternity leave sounds like a good idea and i really hope your OH gets to go with you tomorrow!!! EEEE! what time is your scan?

My OH has a MUCH lower sex drive than me, so he's been perfectly happy the past few days since i havent been attacking him :rofl: i'm sad i dont have a sex drive. i love enjoying my OH. i thought sex drive was supposed to increase during pregnancy? thats just another reason i'm expecting AF, even though my sex drive picks up the few days before AF so i dont know. if AF is a week late for me, i'll test but other than that, its just the waiting game. blah


----------



## Parkep

aikoflavored said:


> going on maternity leave sounds like a good idea and i really hope your OH gets to go with you tomorrow!!! EEEE! what time is your scan?
> 
> My OH has a MUCH lower sex drive than me, so he's been perfectly happy the past few days since i havent been attacking him :rofl: i'm sad i dont have a sex drive. i love enjoying my OH. i thought sex drive was supposed to increase during pregnancy? thats just another reason i'm expecting AF, even though my sex drive picks up the few days before AF so i dont know. if AF is a week late for me, i'll test but other than that, its just the waiting game. blah

I just found out he can come!!!! :happydance: i had to tell my poor mom though she was so disappointed. She really wanted to go :nope: My scan is at 10 am. 

Your sex drive can go either way during pregnancy, mine drops off into nothing, i feel i could go the rest of my life without sex and be very very happy hahah. My poor OH even stopped looking at porn ( i dont mind because, well normally my sex drive is not as high as his. and he would always take me over it anyways) because he said he had me so his sex drive is even higher bahhh lol. Good luck on the waiting game hun :hugs:


----------



## aikoflavored

aww poor mom, but i'm happy OH will be there!

:rofl: my OH would love it if i always had a lower sex drive. it took me 2 months to convince him to have sex with me after we were dating! and even then it was maybe twice a week. i eventually got him to do it every night :happydance: then he got broken :rofl: and his hours at work changed, so he's been tired and now he never wants to and when we do, you can tell he's tired. :shrug: its a good thing i dont want it anymore. this has been an odd cycle for me, after ov i wanted sex so bad i'd cry to OH, but i couldnt get wet :blush: i had NO cm at all, now i'm not at all interested in sex, but i got quite wet last night :blush::blush::blush: and i dont have LOTS of cm, but i always feel damp. and cervix always has white lotiony cm when i check it.


----------



## aikoflavored

sooo. AF showed. very light, very unexpected, no cramps or warning. (cramps now, oh man, death cramps now) so i'm done. on to the pill. :cry: i'll be checking in to see how your pregnancies go though!


----------



## merlotgirl

Hey all, sorry I've been AWOL- hugely sick and tired. Thought it had gone away but it's back with a vengence in the last couple of days- uurgh!!
Had a scan the other day- beautiful yet grumpy baby was having a ball in there!!

Hope everyone here is well!

Aiko just be sure that you're defo having AF. Sounds like it might not be to me and I'd want to be so sure before taking the bcp


----------



## Parkep

Awww Aiko im sorry hun :hugs:

Wanted to let you guys know that i saw blob today, not so much a blob
anymore tho!!! It was moving and squirming and stretching out! it was 
amazing!!!!


----------



## aikoflavored

definitely AF. ah well, OH and I are having a really good time right now, plans are shifting, we might stay together and move together. versus the me going to school while he runs off to play music. we'll see.

awwww. you guys! it must be amazing to see those precious little babies growing! I'm sooo excited for you!


----------



## Parkep

Sorry aiko for taking so long :blush:
Im glad that plans might shift for you hun!! 

BELLE WHERE THE HECK ARE YOU!! cant wait for an up date hun :hugs:


----------



## aikoflavored

i hope belle is okay!! she's been sooo sick, i'm worried about her and her two little beans!

eeeek!

how're you doing parkep?


----------



## Parkep

I like your new picture Aiko!!!! Yah i hope her and her beans are ok :hugs:

Im doing ok think work is going to freaking kill me tho lol how are you?


----------



## aikoflavored

why whats going on at work??

so, i'm a little concerned, AF came 3 days late and it was a bit lighter than usual but nothing too odd. it lasted 6 days, on the 6th day it was just a small bit of dark brown blood and on cd 7 there was no blood at all, then OH and i had :sex: on cd 8 and i bled bright red blood, there was more than i was comfortable with, but i figured AF hadn't finished. so cd 9 there was no more blood all day, checked my cervix, nothing. So we had :sex: again and i bled again. there's no pain, just bright red blood. is there something wrong?? i'm actually kind of really worried..


----------



## Parkep

oh its just so hard :cry: i dont want to complain (belle im sure has alot worse) but im going to anyways haha, im still sick in the mornings, i get so dizzy while leading 1100 pound horses i think im going to faint, and the pushing pulling and lifting is making me SO sore.

I wonder if AF wasnt finished so when you :sex: more come out? maybe speak with your dr if it keeps happening hun ive never had that :hugs:


----------



## aikoflavored

i seem to be okay now, just a small bit of blood when i wipe after :sex: so idk. :shrug:

i'm sorry about work! you need something less physically demanding! Talk to work and see if you can do something else maybe?

where is belle???!


----------



## Parkep

There is nothing else i can really do, my dr. said he would give me a note to get outta work but i wouldnt get any pay. SO i have to wait till after the dreaded olympics so my OH's work picks up again (in construction) so that we have some money coming in, then i think i will take my Dr. up on his offer.

I dont know where the hell belle is.....


----------



## tashalina

Hi ladies, sorry not replied on here for ages!!!! Had my first midwife appointment the other day, over here they just do all the paperwork at the first meeting, not seeing her again until 16 weeks!! Will have my scan in between that though, just waiting for my appointment to come through the post.

I have been feeling so queezy for most of the day for the past few weeks, seems to have eased of a bit over the last day or so! Still exhaused though!! 

Sorry to hear you didnt get ur bfp aiko...although from what your saying about moving in together etc, it seems like a good idea for u to get settled as a couple before adding a bean to the family lol 

parkep, thats crappy about work, cant they offer u a lighter work load option? either that or maybe go part time so at least u will still have some money coming in?

belle has not been on here for ages either has she?? hope shes not had to go back into hospital!! thinkin of u belle xxx


----------



## his_belle

hey ladies....
so sorry for being awol for so long.
I ended up being hospitalized for 12 days! :(
I am doing a bit better now, back home and on a cocktail of drugs!
And there's only ONE little bean, who is growing well!
I on the other hand, have lost about 13 pounds... and I keep losing! :(
Doc says not to worry, and to just manage to eat what I can. 

Hope you are all well!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Parkep

his_belle said:


> hey ladies....
> so sorry for being awol for so long.
> I ended up being hospitalized for 12 days! :(
> I am doing a bit better now, back home and on a cocktail of drugs!
> And there's only ONE little bean, who is growing well!
> I on the other hand, have lost about 13 pounds... and I keep losing! :(
> Doc says not to worry, and to just manage to eat what I can.
> 
> Hope you are all well!!!!!
> :hugs:

Oh hunny!!!! i was worried about you! :cry: That sucks that you were in the
hospital hun! all because of morning sickness i would imagine? 
So you got to see your little bean? thats exciting!
Hun i wouldnt worry too much about the weight loss. I lost 
14 pounds have only gained back .5 pounds and i wasn't nearly
as sick as you. (although i might be heavier than you lol :blush:)
Hun take care of your self and update me!!! :hugs: im glad your back


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

wow 12 weeks preggo awesome!


----------



## his_belle

Hey Parkep!

Yep, I was put in hospital because of the terrible morning sickness. :(
How are you keeping love??


----------



## trumpetbum

congrats!!!


----------



## Parkep

his_belle said:


> Hey Parkep!
> 
> Yep, I was put in hospital because of the terrible morning sickness. :(
> How are you keeping love??

Wow that's awful hun :hugs:
I am doing pretty good :thumbup:booked my 12 week scan and im super excited!! besides the morning sickness how have you been?


----------



## his_belle

I am doing well!
I go for my nuchal scan this week. Did you get it done?


----------



## his_belle

wait, what... you booked your 12 week scan? Aren't you 17 weeks?


----------



## Parkep

hahahah i just re-read that i ment my 20 week scan hahah. what day do you go for your scan?? how is your morning sickness.


----------



## his_belle

lol, ok, 20 week scan makes much more sense!! 

I got for my scan on Thursday... wish it was tomorrow! I am dying to see the little one. Haven't seen it since I was in hospital and 8 weeks.... which meant I didn't get a picture to take home. :(

M/S is about the same. It's very frustrating and rather crappy, but what are you gonna do!? I just hold onto the hope that it will go away in the next few days/weeks.


----------



## Parkep

oh that sucks that your M/S is still bad. Im so excited for the 20 week scan we are finding out the sex, then the real shopping begins!!! lol The hospital didnt give you a picture? thats not nice! we got one for our emergency scan. 
So are you off work then? I am now for about a week, im off till the end of my pregnancy, and im bored already lol.


----------



## his_belle

No, they wouldn't give me one! I was so sad. The technician said she couldn't because I was a patient... makes NO sense!

oooooooh, i can't wait to find out what your little one is! DO you have a feeling as to what it is?

You're off til the end now? Whoa. Howcome? You need to get a hobby, quick!! 
How is that going to affect your Maternity Leave??


----------



## Parkep

Thats not a reason for no picture JEESH!

I have no feeling what it is lol. im slightly leaning towards wanting girl , and OH is slightly leaning towards a boy lol.

Yah im off till the end lol my job was taking too much of a toll on my body, i was getting dizzy while leading horses (not very safe) and i was getting heart palpitations, plus cramps ect. so my doctor thought it was best to sign me off. 

You actually get 17 weeks sick pay that has no effect on your maternity leave. So are you off because of MS or are you still toughing it out?


----------



## his_belle

Oh wow, I am glad you got signed off!!

I am still off... this is now... week... 8 of being off work. Wow - really - we get 17 weeks sick leave that wont affect mat? I didn't know that! I have been in a serious stress mode about being off and worrying about mat leave!

I think we're having a boy and dh thinks its a girl.... I cant wait to find out!


----------



## his_belle

Oh wow, I am glad you got signed off!!

I am still off... this is now... week... 8 of being off work. Wow - really - we get 17 weeks sick leave that wont affect mat? I didn't know that! I have been in a serious stress mode about being off and worrying about mat leave!

I think we're having a boy and dh thinks its a girl.... I cant wait to find out!


----------



## Parkep

Sorry i was wrong a combined of 65 week total so 15 weeks sick and 50 maternity is what i was planning on doing. 

Poor you being sick ick! 

im still not eating chocolate havent touched it in 4 months :shock: that is not like me hahah i have so much christmas chocolate its unreal, my OH keeps picking at it and getting yelled at because one day i will want to eat it!!! lol


----------



## his_belle

Parkep,
How do I found out about receiving the sickness benefits?
M/S is not getting any better, and I am not working... I need help! 
The websites are SO confusing. :(


----------



## his_belle

how will they then calculate your mat leave, hun? 
Will they give you 55% of your earnings BEFORE you were on sickness leave, or are they giving you 55% of your sickness benefits?


----------



## Parkep

hey hun!! i feel for you i really do thats awful!!! 

this is what i did, take this form to your doctor get him to sign in and put how long you will be off for, i would suggest trying to get the rest of the pregnancy if you can (then if you can go back to work you just have to phone EI, other wise if you need longer than your Doctor puts you have to go through more paperwork just an idea) 

https://catalogue.servicecanada.gc.ca/LauncherES/LaunchES

also get a note from your doctor if you havent already for you work, then collect a ROE from your work. It should say Illness/sickness not maternity. 

Then lol go to this website https://www100.hrdc-drhc.gc.ca/ae-ei/dem-app/interdec_preamble.shtml 
and fill it in or go into a service canada office. P.S. i would get direct deposit, SO much quicker than getting a cheque. Oh and if you dont get your ROE right away fill out the form anyways because its 28 days to when you filled out the form. 

they take 55% of your last working wages (dont 100% quote me but im pretty sure)


----------



## his_belle

Thanks so much!
I go to the doc later this week, and I really hope he will sign me off. I can't stop throwing up, and have been fainting a lot... I managed to work a couple hours last week, but spent most of them throwing up. :(


----------



## Kita

:hugs: I hope that MS goes soon! (Ive been quietly stalking) 2nd Tri should be the ending of MS!


----------



## his_belle

Thanks, Kita!
Unfortunately, my hyperemsis likely wont go away until after bubs is born. My Doc was hopeful at first, but at the rate I'm going, he says we need to be realistic and just brave these next 25-ish weeks out. Ah well, as much as it gets me down, I feel better whenever I see my ultrasound pic. :)

How are you keeping? You in your tww?


----------



## Kita

Im doing good! My temps have been up, my chart is actually very sexy lol! A minor dip yesterday had me convinced AF would show then.. My lp is 13 days so she is due tomorrow but i am not getting too excited because i dont want to be shot down if she shows up you know.. Yesterday i was convinced she would be here and was fine with it but now that my temp went back up i am confused! Oh, and i only have one test left (digital) thats why i havent tested yet. Ill wait a few more days..


----------



## his_belle

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tashalina

hey hows everyone doing on this thread, not spoken to you ladies for a while !! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Parkep

hey im doing well how are you? i have not heard from his belle in awhile....


----------

